# Pot Belly Pig can't walk



## crazyducklady0823 (Sep 18, 2017)

I have a male pot belly pig that is about two years old. A couple months ago I heard him screaming from his pen and I ran in to find him laying there unable to move. I first thought it was dippity pig cause he had an episode for this a couple months before. I watched him for a couple hours and seen that he was no longer screaming but still could not walk. I called the vet thinking maybe somehow he broke something, they said he slipped a disc and he was given steroids. We penned him up so he could not move as much to make it worse. The vet said that this could take a couple months to heal if it will even heal. He said if it does not there is really nothing else they can do for a slipped disc. It has now been 4 1/2 months and there is no progress at all. I feel awful, he just sits there and has to drag himself around. He does not seem like he is in any pain he will let me rub him and scratch him and he eats and drinks great. I wanted to know if anyone else has had anything like this happen to their pot belly pig.

Thanks!


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 18, 2017)

Do this pig a favor and put it down.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 18, 2017)

I have to agree with Bossroo....sounds like he doesn't have much quality of life having to drag himself around.


----------

